# Where to get genuine Nissan parts?



## Xylob (Sep 12, 2005)

I'm looking for places online to buy genuine Nissan parts, or to at least find the part numbers.
My neighbor has an Altima SE that is the same body style as mine (tho probably not the same year) and she has stock mud-flaps/splash-guards.
I'd like to get a set for my GLE, but can't find them anywhere.

Additionally, we all know that some Infiniti models are nothing more than dressed up Nissans -- is there an Infiniti take on the 99 Altima? If possible, I'd like to "upgrade" my Altima if possible (suspension, lighting, interior, etc.).

All helpful input is always appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

MOSSY NISSAN , ON THIS SITE, HAS oem PARTS... no infiniti version of the Altima for you... sorry


----------



## _surge_ (Aug 26, 2005)

Xylob said:


> I'm looking for places online to buy genuine Nissan parts, or to at least find the part numbers.
> My neighbor has an Altima SE that is the same body style as mine (tho probably not the same year) and she has stock mud-flaps/splash-guards.
> I'd like to get a set for my GLE, but can't find them anywhere.
> 
> ...


 www.courtesyparts.com has genuine Nissan parts..some Nismo stuff also.


----------



## Kurt (Dec 2, 2003)

The only car that has a relation with the Altima would have been the Bluebird from Japan, Australia, New Zealand...

The Datsun 510 here was the Bluebird over there. The Stanza was the Bluebird in Japan, the TRX and the Pintara elsewhere I believe. It might not be in that order but anyway...

I think the 93-97 Altima had a similar body style to the Bluebird (+turbo, 4wd  ) but the 2nd gen. Altima didn't look the same at all according to what I remember. I'll go do a search on the net for a 4th gen Bluebird and I'll post it.


----------



## Kurt (Dec 2, 2003)

This is tha 1st gen Altimas relative 
http://www.sounddomain.com/ride/374984

Same year but in New Zealand, weird that they're different
http://www.sounddomain.com/ride/521048

This is a sweet one that looks like the Stanza, some nice!!!http://www.sounddomain.com/ride/2083899

Sorry, I'm getting carried away...

I could'nt find a '99. I think they went extinct end of '95. I found the Nissan Almera but it looks more like the 200sx.

Ohh well, I tried.


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

nissanparts.org

These guys are the best - hands down. They are the only place in the US that has parts in stock every other dealer I called had to backorder. Knowledgedgeable and will go the extra mile.

Gene


----------

